# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Windskatespots an Nord- und Ostsee in D

## Sauer

Hallo alle miteinander,

mchte Ende August eine Woche an die Kste.
Wer kennt gute Spots an Nord- oder Ostsee in Deutschland zum Windskaten mit Long- oder Mountainboard? In St. Peter-Ording habe ich herausbekommen ist z.B. am Strand das Windskaten nicht freigegeben!

Gru, Sauer

----------

